# Reaktor 5 & 6 duplicate files How best to handle



## b_elliott (Apr 7, 2022)

I am currently going through the Reaktor tuts from Groove3.

One thing which has become very apparent to me is the opportunity to mess things up by overwriting files and/or storing presets and snapshots into wrong locations.

Fortunately I currently have all of 1 preset and 2 snapshots to deal with. 

The problem however, I have Reaktor 5 and Reaktor 6 ensembles, instruments Factory and User Libraries located on two different drives:

Duplicate copies on my ssd d:/ and c:/ drives.

There is no need for me to have Reaktor on my ssd drive. 

I currently have R6 Favorites pointing to:
Ensembles [c:/Docs/NI/Reaktor 6]

Ensembles [c:/Docs/NI/Reaktor 5]

Reaktor Factory Selection R2 [c:/Docs/NI]

Native Instruments [c:/Docs]

Reaktor 5 [c:/Docs/NI]

Reaktor Freebies [c:/Docs/NI/Reaktor 6/Library/Third Party]

===============================

My question: What is the safest and proper way to operate Reaktor 6 on my c:/ drive without the ssd files or any link from Reator's 5 or 6 to the d:/ drive?

Can I simply select and delete:
d:/Pgm Files/Reaktor 5
d:/Pgm Files/Reaktor 6
d:/Public Docs/NI/Reaktor 5
d:/Public Docs/NI/Reaktor 6

Best, Bill


----------

